# Opposed 4 Air(craft) Engine



## cfellows (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm considering this done for now. I was going to add exhaust pipes, but I kind of like the look and sound as is. I'll have to think about it some more. Also thinking about putting together plans for it. 



























[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFs24p4jYvQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFs24p4jYvQ[/ame]

Chuck


----------



## Metal Butcher (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi Chuck, I would be very great-full if you put together a set of plans.

I would love to build your engine, and I'm sure others would too!

-MB


----------



## rleete (Dec 8, 2010)

cfellows  said:
			
		

> Also thinking about putting together plans for it.





> Hi Chuck, I would be very great-full if you put together a set of plans.




Plans? You guys use plans?


----------



## bearcar1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow! That made some sounds like the real deal on start up for a second or two. Beautiful sound. Oh, and Chuck, you forgot to yell "CLEAR!!!" before throwing the juice to it. :big:


BC1
Jim


----------



## arnoldb (Dec 8, 2010)

Chuck, that is a beautifully built-and-sounding engine :bow: :bow: - and it makes my hands itch to try it for my first multi-cylinder engine!
I've read your build log on it - a couple of times over already - and I must say this is a truly inspirational build. I love the elegant simplicity of your design, and especially your "slave exhaust valves" - BRILLIANT!

Plans would be nice, but your engine is so good I'd even attempt to try to imitate it without plans.  :-[ Do you mind taking a photo of it with a rule next to the block for scale though ?

Kind regards, Arnold


----------



## Maryak (Dec 8, 2010)

Chuck,

Magic stuff, congratulations; more "Fantastic Fellows." :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## tel (Dec 8, 2010)

Shades of Vee Dub! Even down to the sound!


----------



## kjk (Dec 8, 2010)

It's a beautiful engine, but it's the sound that really gets me.


----------



## kustomkb (Dec 8, 2010)

Great looking and sounding engine Chuck!

I really like the lightening holes in the stand, it really adds to the aircraft theme.


----------



## slick95 (Dec 8, 2010)

Nicely done Chuck :bow: :bow: :bow:

Super realistic sound. Great display.

Jeff


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow chuck nice engine and like others have already said great sound . I have only been up in a small plane a few times but that little engine sounds like the real deal. 
Tin


----------



## shred (Dec 8, 2010)

I had the privilege of seeing this one in person tonight. It sounds even better in person. Sign me up for plans too.


----------



## awJCKDup (Dec 8, 2010)

Very nice, very nice indeed Chuck. Wonderful sound too... You can put me on the list for plans also. Excellant work Chuck
John


----------



## joe d (Dec 8, 2010)

Well Chuck,

You've done it again! :bow: :bow:

Nice work Sir!

Regards, Joe


----------



## metalmad (Dec 8, 2010)

its a work of art chuck
the exposed timing gears really work on this engine 
(I mean it looks great lol )
id like to attempt it too but i do know know if i would be able to do it justice 
Pete


----------



## lathe nut (Dec 9, 2010)

Great looker and runs great, I heard the word plans, there might be plans, that would be a great Christmas gift under the tree, if ever there are available please count me in going to start looking for a prop, thanks again, Lathe Nut


----------



## ironman (Dec 9, 2010)

What everybody else said. I had to play it 3 times. Really like that sound. Are plans/drawings in the making? ironman (Ray) Thm:


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Dec 9, 2010)

Beautiful work Chuck. And like everyone said, the sound is awesome.


----------



## deere_x475guy (Dec 9, 2010)

Ditto what the others have said....very nice.


----------



## Fingers (Dec 14, 2010)

Fantastic little runner sounds like the real deal :bow:


----------



## ToniTD1490 (Dec 14, 2010)

Congratulations, look very well, the plans in metric isn't it?


Cheers,
ToniTD1490


----------



## gbritnell (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi Chuck,
Now that is really unique!! As has been stated, what a sound. I'd swear it sounds just like an aircraft engine.
Great work as usual.
George


----------



## Royal Viking (Dec 14, 2010)

Nice work! Love the sound!


----------



## Lakc (Dec 14, 2010)

Great work Chuck. Even more impressive once I figgured out my adblocker was blocking the video. I couldnt figgure out why everyone was so impressed with the sound of a few pictures. :big:


----------



## bentprop (Dec 14, 2010)

Chuck,all i can say is "WOW".I doubt I will ever accumulate enough skill to build something like this,but in the meantime I enjoy watching others efforts.
It just sounds so sweet.Congratulations,Chuck,you're a legend


----------



## metalmad (Dec 14, 2010)

HI Chuck
is that a fabricated display prop ?with no pitch?
looks a bit like aluminum from the pics ( I don't Trust my eyes even with my new glasses lol) 
nice job 
Pete


----------



## shred (Dec 15, 2010)

metalmad  said:
			
		

> HI Chuck
> is that a fabricated display prop ?with no pitch?
> looks a bit like aluminum from the pics ( I don't Trust my eyes even with my new glasses lol)
> nice job
> Pete


That's Chuck's Solid-Steel-Prop-O-DeathTM ;D ;D Nobody was willing to try and stop it at the demo. 

as seen here: http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=3677.msg86531#msg86531


----------



## Brass_Machine (Dec 15, 2010)

Very nice Chuck! Love boxer style engines. Very very nice.

Eric

**going to catch up on the build thread now.


----------



## compspecial (Dec 15, 2010)

Its a beauty, chuck, and sounds almost full-size I love the 4blade metal prop too!
but how does the inlet system work? is it a rotary valve?


----------



## cfellows (Dec 15, 2010)

compspecial  said:
			
		

> Its a beauty, chuck, and sounds almost full-size I love the 4blade metal prop too!
> but how does the inlet system work? is it a rotary valve?



Yes, it's a rotary valve. The air coming in the back of the engine is fed into the hollow camshaft. As the camshaft turns, the air is directed through one of 4 holes in the side of the cam into the curved brass tubes leading to the cylinder heads. There is a spring loaded ball bearing in the head that is normally pressed up against inlet port and allows (exhaust) air from the cylinder to exit through the exhaust port on the underneath side of the head. 







When the high pressure air from the cam hits the top side of the ball bearing, it pushes the ball bearing down, which seals off the exhaust port and allows high pressure air into the cylinder.

Chuck


----------



## compspecial (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks Chuck, it really is an ingenious system!!


----------

